# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  T`u kerkojme keshilla Femrave?

## Dito

Ne rrethana te veshtira nuk eshte aspak gabim te kerkosh keshilla qofte edhe Femrave. Por a eshte menyra e tyre e te konceptuarit krejt ndryshe nga ajo e mashkullit? Zakonisht femrat zgjedhin rrugen me te shkurter te zgjidhjes se problemit, ose te asaj cka eshte me e afert. Zakonisht ne meshkujt nuk e perfillim prandaj mendoj qe eshte normale te marrim nje opinion te atyperatyshem dhe te thjeshte, Ju si mendoni?

----------


## PINK

> Ne rrethana te veshtira nuk eshte aspak gabim te kerkosh keshilla qofte edhe Femrave. Por a eshte menyra e tyre e te konceptuarit krejt ndryshe nga ajo e mashkullit? Zakonisht femrat zgjedhin rrugen me te shkurter te zgjidhjes se problemit, ose te asaj cka eshte me e afert. Zakonisht ne meshkujt nuk e perfillim prandaj mendoj qe eshte normale te marrim nje opinion te atyperatyshem dhe te thjeshte, Ju si mendoni?



kush tha se femrat zgjedhin rrugen me te shkurter ??? 

ehhhh odeon odeon ..nese vazhdon te mendosh se mendimet dhe opinionet e femrave nuk jane te vlefshme .. dhe atehere do kesh probleme ne te ardhmen

----------


## green

Isha nje dite ne nje qytet tjeter ti Odeon edhe nuk dija ku ishte autostrada...pyeta nje djale/burre qe ishte shoqeruar me nje femer:
Ky nisi jo keshtu po andej ma beri lemsh...Degjoi sa degjoi femra e s'duroi dot me e ma tha me dy fjali te shkurtra nga duhet te shkoja...e gjeta rruge menjehere :shkelje syri: .
(shembull i rendomte ky por po te duash nxjerr goxha konkluzion).

Ne rrethana te caktuara nuk eshte ASPAK GABIM? te kerkosh keshilla edhe Femrave?! Wow, cfare trari i rende te ka zene syte...
E para e punes jo Femrave, se nuk besoj se kane kohe te gjitha Femrat per tu dedikuar ty. E dyta, nqse nuk ke respekt per mendimin e atyre qe denjon tu flasesh, tu rrish verdalle, apo me shume te behesh intim...atehere nuk ke respekt per veten. Perndryshe, me njerez qe nuk kemi respekt s'kemi pse te rrime fare sepse tregojme inferioritet ne plan personal.

----------


## forum126

Posi jo, krahas keshillimit rreth rrobave qe ne duhet te veshim   :buzeqeshje:   duhet te keshillohemi edhe ne aspekte te tjera.

Duhet keshillimi, sic eshte ai brenda familjes=me i rendesishmi ashtu edhe ne pune per probleme te ndryshme.

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Ne rrethana te veshtira nuk eshte aspak gabim te kerkosh keshilla qofte edhe Femrave. Por a eshte menyra e tyre e te konceptuarit krejt ndryshe nga ajo e mashkullit? Zakonisht femrat zgjedhin rrugen me te shkurter te zgjidhjes se problemit, ose te asaj cka eshte me e afert. Zakonisht ne meshkujt nuk e perfillim prandaj mendoj qe eshte normale te marrim nje opinion te atyperatyshem dhe te thjeshte, Ju si mendoni?


  :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  femra zgjedh rrugen me te shkurter??? vetem ket mos e thuaj odeon.  Femra nga natyra e nderlikon problemin dhe ben drame te kote.  Kur e pyeten trajnerin Brazilian te skuadres se futbollit te femrave qe humben finalen olimpike ndaj Amerikes (ky eshte i njejti trajner qe ka qene me skuadren e meshkujve kampion ne 1994, romario etj.) "Cili eshte ndryshimi midis trajnimit te femrave dhe meshkujve?" "s'jane te shumta" tha "por me i dukshmi, eshte qe me meshkuj i zgjedh problemet, kurse me femrat i diskuton" kjo eshte thenie e paharrueshme po ta kuptosh ne thellesi.

Sa per temen besoj se varet nga njeriu dhe jo seksi, por ne pergjithesi eshte gje shume e mire ti kerkosh keshille femrave, sidomos ne raste se si te veprosh me nje femer tjeter qe e pelqen.

----------


## marsela

_po si nuk pashe nje teme tenden ku te mos i "lavdrosh" femrat

keto jane mendimet e tua personale..dhe falenderuar Zoti smendojn shume si ti..
femra qe eshte ne gjendje te mbaje nje familje ne kembe ne cdo lloj situate,qe me nikoqirllekun e saj kujdeset edhe per ato detaje qe ty sta merr mendja,femra qe per te marre nje vendim per dicka,duke mos mbivlersuar asnjeher veten sic bejne disa burra(sic do besh edhe ti!) pyet burrin,femijet te afermit e pse jo dhe ndonje shoqe, i bie gjerave shkurt e duhet pyetur sa per te kaluar rradhen?per mendimin tim burri qe esht burre se tregon veten duke vendosur veton per cdo gje po duke treguar tolerance dhe marre gjithmone mendime e keshilla nga gruaja per nje harmoni te vazhdueshme.._

----------


## ATMAN

> Ne rrethana te veshtira nuk eshte aspak gabim te kerkosh keshilla qofte edhe Femrave. Por a eshte menyra e tyre e te konceptuarit krejt ndryshe nga ajo e mashkullit? Zakonisht femrat zgjedhin rrugen me te shkurter te zgjidhjes se problemit, ose te asaj cka eshte me e afert. Zakonisht ne meshkujt nuk e perfillim prandaj mendoj qe eshte normale te marrim nje opinion te atyperatyshem dhe te thjeshte, Ju si mendoni?


ne rrethana te veshtira njeriu detyrohet ti kerkoje keshilla gjithkujt dhe ketu nuk bejne perjashtim edhe femrat , por kjo nuk do te thote se gjithmone femrat kane te drejte , e njejta gje vlen edhe per meshkujt ne shume raste

konkretisht mua do me pelqente edhe keshilla e nje femije nese kjo keshille do ishte korrekte dhe e arsyeshme , dhe pa dyshim qe edhe nese keshilla e nje femre do  ishte me vlere do ta merrja ne konsiderate nese do ishte me vlere kuptohet

por ne shume raste keshillat e femrave me kane lene nje zhgenjim te madh ne sugjerimet e tyre , nuk mendoj se ne te gjitha rastet femrat jane pragmatiste ne keshillat e tyre , dhe ne shume raste madje jane sugjerime siperfaqesore keshillat e tyre

kohet e fundit kam njohur ne web disa femra dhe ajo qe tregonin per veten e tyre ne web , binte ne kundershtim te madh me jeten e tyre reale d.m.th diferenca e asaj qe thonin dhe asaj qe benin kishte vertet nje diference te dukshme , dhe te maresh ne konsiderate keshillat e ketyre femrave teper siperfaqesore do te thote as me shume dhe as me pak VETVRASJE

biles qe te jem i sinqerte me ju ne rastin e njeres qe ishte vertet shume e rrafinuar ne gjykimet e saj mu desh ti drejtohem per ndihme entiteteve hyjnore gje qe e bej shume rralle ne jeten time keto kohet e fundit, ajo kishte nje dallim te madh midis asaj qe thoshte dhe midis asaj qe bente ne jeten e saj , ti kerkosh keshilla femrave te tilla do te thote ta fusesh veten tende nje labirint pa rrugedalje , ne qorrsokak i themi ne tironcit 

por ka edhe vajza te mira qe ja vlen te degjosh kur japin mendimin dhe keshillat e tyre , por jane te rralla ne ditet e sotme dhe te duhet te lodhesh shume per ti gjetur dhe per ti mbajtur prane vetes, sidomos per keshillat e tyre te vlefshme

----------


## ALBA

> Ne rrethana te veshtira nuk eshte aspak gabim te kerkosh keshilla qofte edhe Femrave. Por a eshte menyra e tyre e te konceptuarit krejt ndryshe nga ajo e mashkullit? Zakonisht femrat zgjedhin rrugen me te shkurter te zgjidhjes se problemit, ose te asaj cka eshte me e afert. Zakonisht ne meshkujt nuk e perfillim prandaj mendoj qe eshte normale te marrim nje opinion te atyperatyshem dhe te thjeshte, Ju si mendoni?


Po pse more Odeon ajo nena jote apo e imja qe na ka dhene edukate dhe keshilla me vlere gjithe jeten a thua nuk ka qene femer ? 

Mendoj se femrat jane me te zgjuara , ndersa meshkujt jane me te matur .
Kot nuk thone qe gruaja ka fut shejtanin ne shishe .lol

----------


## KaLTerSi

> Kot nuk thone qe gruaja ka fut shejtanin ne shishe .lol


Po po e futi shejtanin ne shishe po tapen shishes mashkulli ja vuri. Ja sa bukur e balancojme njeri tjetrin   :xhemla:  . 
Kjo eshte ne lidhje dhe me temen.

----------


## Dito

Me avash me avash! me thoni frazen ku une them sduhet tu marrim mendim femrave. tju pyes dicka? dini te lexoni shqip apo jo! Ne asnje moment nuk kam thene qe sduhet tu marrim mendim femrave biles te kunderten. per cka vazhdon me tej kam bere nje analize te shkurter per ti dhene disi ngjyrime temes dhe asgje me teper.
Epo mos ngreje njeriu nje teme se te hudhen te gjithe ne fyt. Po trajtoni temen moj goca mos me hani shpirtin mua.

Hajt se dajes si ngel hatri jo :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sharmja

> Ne rrethana te veshtira nuk eshte aspak gabim te kerkosh keshilla qofte edhe Femrave. Por a eshte menyra e tyre e te konceptuarit krejt ndryshe nga ajo e mashkullit? Zakonisht femrat zgjedhin rrugen me te shkurter te zgjidhjes se problemit, ose te asaj cka eshte me e afert.  nje opinion te atyperatyshem dhe te thjeshte, Ju si mendoni?


Gabim ?????
Ne rethana te veshtira ????

Odeon kot me t'pyt cfare lloj femre i paske mare mendje ti ???

Jo per gje po si une ashtu dhe gjithe femrat qe njoh do te jepning jo vetem nje pgj siperfaqesore te pyetjes por madje do te aresyetonin mbi shkaqet qe te kane cuar ne pyetje si dhe pasojat e ndryshme qe do te kishte nje veprim apo mungese veprimi nga ana jote ne lidhje me pytjen.

Une jam ndeshur ne shume raste me meshkuj qe nuk i analizojne rezultatet e veprimeve te tyre por kjo nuk do te thote qe te gjithe meshkujt jane te tille. Gjithashtu nuk mund te them qe te gjitha femrat ne cdo moment japin pgj te thelluara.

E ke pare ndonjehere fajin tek vetja ?? Tek menyra e shtrimit te pyetjes ?
AJo qe ti thua per nje opinon te atyperatyshem qe 'ju' meshkujt(cilet meshkuj se jo te gjithe e bejne kete) nuk e perfillni me con ne konkluzionin qe ti mendon qe femra pyetet per te 'lare gojen' dhe  per te pohuar apo mohuar pergjigjen e paraperzgjedhur nga 'ju' ??   This if anything is a mistake

SA per ate qe femra dhe meshkujt jane diametralisht te ndryshem ne menyren e te konceptuarit te gjerave kjo eshte relativisht e vertete. Nese meshkujt jane goal oriented jemi ne femrat qe marrim persiper te analizojme te gjitha pasojat dhe qe bejme 'ground work' si ne familje ashtu edhe ne karriere etj.

----------


## Dito

[QUOTE=Sharmja]Gabim ?????
Ne rethana te veshtira ????

Odeon kot me t'pyt cfare lloj femre i paske mare mendje ti ???

Jo per gje po si une ashtu dhe gjithe femrat qe njoh do te jepning jo vetem nje pgj siperfaqesore te pyetjes por madje do te aresyetonin mbi shkaqet qe te kane cuar ne pyetje si dhe pasojat e ndryshme qe do te kishte nje veprim apo mungese veprimi nga ana jote ne lidhje me pytjen.
E ke pare ndonjehere fajin tek vetja ?? Tek menyra e shtrimit te pyetjes ?
AJo qe ti thua per nje opinon te atyperatyshem qe 'ju' meshkujt(cilet meshkuj se jo te gjithe e bejne kete) nuk e perfillni me con ne konkluzionin qe ti mendon qe femra pyetet per te 'lare gojen' dhe  per te pohuar apo mohuar pergjigjen e paraperzgjedhur nga 'ju' ??   This if anything is a mistake.


Ju pershendes:
Ja nje analize e bukur dhe trajtim normal nga Sharmja.
Ne asnje moment sjam nisur te ofendoj asnje prej sekseve. Kam marre mendim prej cdo tipi femre qe kam pasur prane ne momentet kur me eshte dashur nje mendim, sepse nuk jam njeri i preferencave mbi tipet e femrave. Flet per *faje* disi i cuditshem ky fakt pasi ktu ska vend sepse une diskutoj per mendim opinion dhe jo faje. Ne asnje moment nuk them qe pyes per te lare gojen dmth pyes marr opinionin mendimin dhe veproj si e gjykoj te arsyeshme. kaq per pergjigje Sharmja.

Dito.

----------


## ATMAN



----------


## Dito

Arun te befsha gropen hahahahahahahaahahhahaahahahahahaahahahahah

Arun je njesh ahahaahahahahaah. Me mbani se e theva karriken nga te qeshurat.

----------


## ATMAN

> Arun te befsha gropen hahahahahahahaahahhahaahahahahahaahahahahah
> 
> Arun je njesh ahahaahahahahaah. Me mbani se e theva karriken nga te qeshurat.


te betohem aruni se keshtu ishte ajo vajza qe me detyroi ti drejtohem per ndihme entiteteve hyjnore 

nuk tallem aruni

----------


## abnk

> Me avash me avash! me thoni frazen ku une them sduhet tu marrim mendim femrave. tju pyes dicka? dini te lexoni shqip apo jo! Ne asnje moment nuk kam thene qe sduhet tu marrim mendim femrave biles te kunderten. per cka vazhdon me tej kam bere nje analize te shkurter per ti dhene disi ngjyrime temes dhe asgje me teper.
> Epo mos ngreje njeriu nje teme se te hudhen te gjithe ne fyt. Po trajtoni temen moj goca mos me hani shpirtin mua.
> 
> Hajt se dajes si ngel hatri jo


Odeon,

Mnyra se si e keni formulue pyetjen (me ose pa qellim) asht ajo qi ndikoi pergjigjet e masiperme.  Megjithate, antare tjere j'ua dhane pergjigjen e s'po rri me rrahe kalin e cofun.
Si tha i pakapshmi, varet te njeriu e jo seksi.  Nuk due me ba si Dr. Phil, por n'marrdhanje martesore nuk e ke t'gjate nqs vendimet nuk merren bashke.

----------


## PINK

> Arun te befsha gropen hahahahahahahaahahhahaahahahahahaahahahahah
> 
> Arun je njesh ahahaahahahahaah. Me mbani se e theva karriken nga te qeshurat.



dashke dhe te mbajme ty zotrote .. aty rafsh dhe mos guxo te ngrihesh prape ..  :ngerdheshje:  lol  

aruno me ate pic na i mbushe mendjen tani ... germove shume Tare germove ..po prape qenin e ngordhur solle ketu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ATMAN

> dashke dhe te mbajme ty zotrote .. aty rafsh dhe mos guxo te ngrihesh prape ..  lol  
> 
> aruno me ate pic na i mbushe mendjen tani ... germove shume Tare germove ..po prape qenin e ngordhur solle ketu


pinko 

nuk jane te gjitha ashtu mi lal jo , ne po flasim ne pergjithesi te nisur mbi pervojen tone 

ti e di shume mire opinionin tim per femrat keshtu qe mos u hudh kot ne sulm , se nuk ka efekt te aruni

----------


## gurl

> Ne rrethana te veshtira nuk eshte aspak gabim te kerkosh keshilla *qofte edhe Femrave*. Por a eshte menyra e tyre e te konceptuarit krejt ndryshe nga ajo e mashkullit? Zakonisht femrat zgjedhin rrugen me te shkurter te zgjidhjes se problemit, ose te asaj cka eshte me e afert. Zakonisht ne meshkujt nuk e perfillim prandaj mendoj qe eshte normale te marrim nje opinion te atyperatyshem dhe te thjeshte, Ju si mendoni?


Kur te ta zeri rrota bishtin, dhe mos te kete ndonje mashkull verdall, u pa puna seksi tjeter i pranishem eshte vetem femra, keshtu qe lale s'ke c'ti besh, do t'i kerkosh keshille, QOFTE EDHE femres   :i qetë: . Mire keq, keshille eshte !?!

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Me mbani se e theva karriken nga te qeshurat.


e thyeve nga te qeshurat apo nga pesha? j/k 




> Ne rrethana te veshtira nuk eshte aspak gabim te kerkosh keshilla qofte edhe Femrave.


Kur thua nuk eshte gabim..cfare po mbind veten qe nuk eshte gabim te kerkosh keshille nga nje femer zotrote? Apo mendon qe meshkujt ne pergjethsi mendojn qe eshte gabim te kerkosh keshille nga nje femer?  :sarkastik:

----------

